# Armband-L3701 deleted... NEW code?



## hthompson (Feb 12, 2010)

Since L3701 was deleted 1/1/2010, what would be the appropriate replacement code for this?  We dispensed an "Armband-universal for the support of the arm".  That's what's typed on the box.  It's used for tennis elbow or ulnar neuropathy.  It's a simple piece of material with a spongy place to put on the forearm and velcro to secure it in place.  I can't find a code


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Feb 12, 2010)

How about A4466?


----------



## hthompson (Feb 12, 2010)

Garment, belt, sleeve or other covering, elastic or similar stretchable material, any type, each

That seems different than this: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




You would code this with that code?


----------



## Lorisvg (Feb 26, 2010)

I am also looking for a code to replace L3701. What do you think of A4465 (nonelastic binder for extremity)?


----------



## Anna Weaver (Feb 26, 2010)

Just got this site today for a crosswalk to new and old HCPCS codes. See if this might help you. You may have to accept the end user agreement before access.

https://www.noridianmedicare.com/dme/news/docs/2009/12_dec/hcpcs_code_update_2010.html


----------



## hthompson (Mar 1, 2010)

Lisa Curtis said:


> How about A4466?



I guess regardless of how it sounds, you are correct according to the Noridian Medicare crosswalk code 

Thanks to you Lisa Curtis and thanks to Anna Weaver who provided a link!

This is exactly why I love this site!


----------

